# autoroute pushpins for lpg in germany?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Looking for a download of autoroute pushpins for lpg stations in germany for our winter hols, anyone know if this is possible?

pete.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Pete would a postcode locator do for LPG locations using your gps?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Mandy&Dave,

Unfortunately i haven't got a gps or any other wondeful gizmo's, just wondered if someone knew of a pushpin set to download to autoroute so i can plan roughly where to fill up my gas bottles before departing UK, primarily looking for the southern area of germany, Bavaria and the Black Forest, not sure of postcodes but the germans work on PLZ apparently, the equivalent of GB postcodes. I've found a few websites but its nice to see the locations on a map and plan accordingly.

pete.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete

I have found a file for around 700+ LPG stations in Germany at The POI Place:

http://poiplace.oabsoftware.nl/index.php?MainURL=body-home.php

I have downloaded it, it is an OV2 file but not to worry I have have converted it for you to a .csv file which I hope you can load into Autoroute. Which version do you have..if you run Autoroute is there a "Data" option in the top row where you can choose to run the Data Import Wizard.

If so PM me with your email and I will send the .csv file to you in a zip file.

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Mike,

PM on its way....

pete.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete
The file is in the post...as they always say :wink: 

Mike


----------

